
What People Thought of Amazon When It First Launched in the Mid-1990s - milsorgen
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/heres-what-people-thought-of-amazon-when-it-first-launc-1836008229
======
dekhn
i thought it was a joke and didn't pay attention until my wife signed up for
prime. which changed my life.

